# PossiblyPossibly getting yellow lab - what do I need to know?



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

Well, DH frequently peruses Craigslist. Today he found a 7 month old yellow lab. He is neutered, micochipped, utd on all shots. We met him on neutral ground with just Hunter to see if Hunter would like him as much as we thought. They were very good together. The pup even shared his big stick with Hunter. Passing the first test, we asked the owner to bring him over to our house to see how the three dogs interacted. Nutty was pretty good with him, she let him know that she was boss when she thought that she needed to. Overall I think it went really well. He was a bit jumpy - owner said that it's just because he doesn't know us and he seemed a bit mouthy to me. I know that these both can be corrected. They are rehoming him because he is "higher maintenance" than they thought. He had labs growing up but didn't remember the energy level. The pup has been through basic obedience and had a terrific down/stay even with Hunter prancing around.

Are there specific questions that I should be asking the current owner? The dog is AKC registered, do I need them to sign something to transfer ownership? I just want to make sure that we are doing this right. I think they may also have to sign something to release the vet records too? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Labs are awesome dogs and are one of my favorite breeds. However, a lot of people think that they are just a short-haired version of the Golden, but they're really not. In general, Labs have a MUCH higher energy level than Goldens and usually tend to have a bit more of a prey drive. I had a couple of labs and lab mixes growing up and I was amazed by just how much energy they had. I also have a few family members who currently have young labs and they are the same way. I also found that they shed even more than Goldens and, since their hair is so short, it's very hard to clean up! I still love them, especially black ones. I say go for it!

Regarding the AKC, they would need to pay $25 (I think) to transfer ownership over to you. I'm sure that they could just get a copy of the vet records to give to you.


----------



## anniekc (Jan 29, 2010)

The AKC is transferrable, I would insist on seeing copies of all vet records, and getting "full disclosure" on exactly what they determine "high maintenance" to be.

Having said that- I bet this boy will fit into your home beautifully! Labs are wonderful dogs and all they really need thats any different from what a golden needs is a little more exercise and a little more direction. He will be a "puppy" longer than you'de imagine. Just getting the ATTENTION and some patience will go a long way in his training. They have all the same wonderful attributes of the Golden, but with a little more independence.

Now- Small rant time: If I had a buck for every irresponsible dog owner who backed away from his or her commitment to a dog because they "got too big", or "had too much energy" or "took up too much time", I'd be a wealthy woman. It makes me crazy to deal with people like this. What did they THINK was going to happen to this puppy? 

Rant over. I really hope adopting this boy works out for you! :crossfing


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Definitely get a full copy of the vet records before agreeing to take him, just to be sure there is nothing you should know medically. And yes, do have them sign something transferring ownership to you, and have them sign the AKC registration over to you too.

I hope you get him!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If possible, it would be good to get the information on the pup's parents, see if they had any clearances done. Getting the vet records ahead of time, or at least talking to their vet, would be excellent as well. If they have gone to any training classes with him, talking to the trainer would be very helpful.

k9data now is set up for Labs as well as Goldens, so there is always the chance his parents are listed.

Also, if the pup came from a responsible breeder, they may have signed a contract to return the pup to the breeder-definitely would check into that. People tend to "forget" about stuff like that


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the advice so far. I feel pretty comfortable with what we've seen and heard so far but definitely have more questions (thanks for the list GRF Friends!). I will ask them to provide the vet records and if they can't show them, permission for me to call their vet. I will also double check if they have a contract where they return the pup to the breeder. Here's a picture of him and Hunter. Keep the questions coming, I have my list started.


----------



## anniekc (Jan 29, 2010)

OMG! You have to keep this baby! look at that face; They're going to have a big time together!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Geez,he is just adorable! Look at that face


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Having one of each I can say you will love having a lab. They are high energy and very intelligent. Pearl is great at catching a frisbee or playing chuck it, she is also a great couch and lap dog.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Might take a lot of work but I loves me a yellow lab. Yes they shed a lot, but they love a lot, too. Smart and dumb, Goofy and fun. Will love you with all their heart.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree I love my Sadie just the same as my goldens, she does shed a lot more then they do and I have to admit, sometimes she is a lot smarter then Chewie and Chloe..LOL

Jack and her are about the same level in smartness


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

Well, Diesel is on his way over. They are bringing over all the paperwork etc and I will call the vet tomorrow. Would it be too confusing for him if we change his name? He just doesn't look like a Diesel but I won't change it if it will mess him up. Hope to have more pics later. Thanks everyone!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Nutty's Mom said:


> Well, Diesel is on his way over. They are bringing over all the paperwork etc and I will call the vet tomorrow. Would it be too confusing for him if we change his name? He just doesn't look like a Diesel but I won't change it if it will mess him up. Hope to have more pics later. Thanks everyone!


How much training has he had? Probably not tons if they are giving him up. Maybe he doesn't even truly know his name yet! I would be totally comfortable changing a new dog's name, especially a pup. If you are worried, pick a name with a strong D sound in it. Dan, Deacon, Digger, etc. Myself, I wouldn't be worried and would pick a name I really liked!


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

He has been through basic obedience. I think that we will need to do some more socialization as it didn't sound like he has had a lot of interaction with other dogs. Getting excited for him to get here. We rearranged the office this morning to make room for Hunter's crate and the puppy's. Found that we actually have a bit of room in the living room. LOL. Plan on leaving Nutty where she is because she doesn't do well with change in crate placement (we'll see how that goes).


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

He's here, he's here. Yay!


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

*Here's some pictures*

Some more pictures...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Congratulation!!!!!


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

He is from M&L Labrador Retrievers. His father is Blackcreek Stompin Room only (Tucker Too) and his mother is Lipas Queen Molly. They have his pedrigree that also shows Grand Sires and Dams, then it looks like possibly two more generations.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations! The energy level at your house just ramped up A LOT


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats!!! Love Yellow Labs. They are great dogs but a higher energy level than your typical Golden. My niece's Lab might as well be named Marley, cause he's that nutty, goofy, lovable, and hard headed!!! They shed more than your typical Golden too...that surprised me.


----------



## anniekc (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm so happy you decided to make "Diesel" part of your family!! His labby smiles are hilarious. I'm sure Nutty and he will wear each other out with all the playing- ALWAYS a good thing with labs and goldens! Congratulations!


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Nutty's Mom said:


> Some more pictures...


 He's adorable! Congratulations.


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

I own a black and a choco lab... so all I missing is a yellow one


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Your new guy is so cute....looks like they are having a blast together.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh my gosh, what a doll he is! That smile is totally what Labs are all about. Thanks for giving him a wonderful home where he can be appreciated for what he is!


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

So far everything is going pretty well. Lots of getting to know you butt sniffs. I don't think he has sat still for more than two minutes all day. I am thinking that everyone is going to sleep well tonight. I know I will.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Let the games begin!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

did he get a new name?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats on your addition  He is adorable and I hope to see lots more pics of him!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He is beautiful - love that second pic of him. Hope he settles in very quickly.


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

*Meet Frito, Formerly known as Diesel*

Wow, it's been a week already since this little guy came to our house. He is doing such a good job adjusting. We decided to name him Frito, like the chip. He has been such fun. I think that Hunter is as happy as he is. Nutty is adapting to the new addition too. They are getting along very well and he is getting me on a stricter schedule. LOL. He certainly lets me know when it is time to eat. Frito also barks when he needs to go out to do his business. As far as obedience, good sit, excellent stay, comes when called and answers to most any name. Thanks for all the support everyone. Here are a few new pictures.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

what a handsome new addition, love frito's smile. olivia my rescue yellow lab is an old soul, 6 months old and acts laid back all the time, just like the goldens here.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is just adorable!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Look at all the smiles in that picture of all three of them! Frito looks like he's adjusted very well.


----------

